# Copy Carver Carves Or Duplicates Most Anything



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Anybody intrested in building there own Duplicating Machine ... Let me know ..
I'll give you the Link To the Guy That made this One ....I made one for $200.00 ...It will reproduce Just About Anything In WOOD and STONE ....
I use this one to Build Custom Bow Grips ...Works Like A Chain Saw ....
............








............








............








............








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
..................................CUSTOM BOW GRIPS......................................... 
I can Make These By The Dozens In Less Than Half the time it took with the Dremil Tool ...
............


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*wow*

wow looks awesome Bob looks like it's time to contact Joel C. again about the martin grips!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

bump....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

............


----------



## seekeroftruth (Aug 7, 2006)

do you have some good sources for the color wood used for the handles?


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Is this your creation Bob? Looks like fun!!


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

How does it adjust for height? or side to side?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Looks like a hinged box that moves in 6 different ways or any combination of. The router follows the "guide" on the left that is positioned at the same height. The router cuts while the guide follows a sample,, cool stuff and simple!! Thanks Bob for sharing.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

The box will move Up Down Or sideways at Will ...The cutters are rotating 23 G's as you move the stylus over the pattern the router motor is cutting from a Blank piece of stock that exact copy ..Simple ...The counter weights ( Bar Weights ) in the back can be adjusted to where the fingers that move the stylus are experiencing no weight at all ...Weightless ..And when adjusted properly ...Turning loose of the stylus the box stays at that level neither moving Up or Down ....
The cutting Burrs Come in a set of 3 ...Course, Medium and Fine .The stylus is the exact same size as the matching Burr ...These Saburrs can rotate up to 30 thousand RPM ...Making cutting the blank piece of wood a piece of Cake ...If you have the need for a good copier this is the simplest and most economical one one the market ..Building is easy and the drawings can be ordered from ... Ed Walicki At ... http://www.copycarver.com/order.htm
Ed is also one of the Nicest Guys you ever talked to ...
............


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

That is way too cool Bob!


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

You say you make "custom" wood grips with a machine that copies or duplicates??


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

really, I thought you did all of your fine work sitting on a rocking chair with a little pen knife in hand...just whittling a way:tongue: 

Thanks for sharing the info


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

The custom bow grips are made one at a time ...With a hand drum cutter tool ...This machine can duplicate a pattern of any thing small enough to put in the set up blocks ....Capable of making a quanity of items ...Very Fast ...
Custom work is still done one at a time ....The average time to build a pair of sideplates is two hrs By Hand ..Start to finish ...


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.............


----------



## The Walker (Jul 11, 2005)

Very Nice.

I want one.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Copy Carver ....They Will cut out Most Anything ...Making Fish is One of my favorites ...
............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Bob, you clever man!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Progen ...I didn't know you were on AT ....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.................


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

bob_lambeth said:


> Hi Progen ...I didn't know you were on AT ....


I've been watching you, Bob. :wink: And I'm still hoping that you'd do one for me. :embara:


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------

